# Lucky last day.



## Miami_Slayer (Jan 7, 2005)

I headed up from Miami to see Ranger164 on tuesday.  We hunted in Calhoun for a couple of days and Ranger164 finally got a fat doe.  I didn't see anything.

We hunted in Bartow county on saturday (1/1/2005).  I got lucky and was able to drop two does about ten minutes apart.  We weren't in the woods more than an hour before we heard what sounded like a herd of elephants moving through the leaves.  I got lucky and was able to drop two does about ten minutes apart.

What a way to close the season!!!  I am so happy (and releived) I was able to come home and fill the freezer (I had to go out and buy one).  Some of the pictures are on my website. --->  www.funnylookingkid.com/hunting.htm


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 7, 2005)

And people say there are no deer in Ga.  That was easy enough, congratulations.  I hope Camoman didn't ruin your trip with his singing


----------



## Miami_Slayer (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you kidding?  He sings great!  Camoman should change his name to Karaokeman.  You never know about the singing, maybe it would have brought in more deer.  

Sorry to say we couldn't hunt together this trip.  But he was very generous in letting us set up the butcher shop under his back porch.


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 8, 2005)

That little green ATV is used to carrying those little deer.  
Except for the one Camo got right before the end.


----------



## Miami_Slayer (Jan 9, 2005)

Geez, I just had a reply zapped just because I used the word that describes where the devil lives and used an asterisk to replace the 'e' in the word.  There were no bad intentions in the context of the use of the word.  But I guess this moderator has really thin skin.  He will probably zap this one too because I called him out  . But I digress.

Bass Worm, that "little green ATV" is a brute!  It hauled two LARGE hunters, gear, and deer in and out of the woods with no problem.  You ought to see it in action on those steep grades.   

You should go make nice (he drinks Bud-Lite) with Camoman and apologize for making fun of his golf cart.     Maybe he will take you for a ride.


----------



## leo (Jan 9, 2005)

*Here is "Info" from our rules ......*

"Posts containing personal attacks or harassing, inflammatory, vulgar, abusive, threatening, sexually-orientated, hateful, or obscene language is prohibited on this Forum. Posts violating this prohibition will be removed. A member who violates this prohibition may be banned from the Forum. This prohibition includes attempts to alter words or phrases to avoid technical violation of the rules. The Forum will act more harshly toward those who intended to achieve a violation of the intent of the Forum rules by "typing around the censors".
Use of this Board in any manner constitutes acceptance of the rules and of this disclaimer."


We ask all members to please adhere to our rules and will do our best to enforce them. If anyone has a problem with our rules I suggest they contact the Admin staff and Let them know your feelings.



Have a nice day  

leo


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 9, 2005)

I guess I missed something.  From what I read I don't see a problem?


----------



## Miami_Slayer (Jan 9, 2005)

In the Florida Sportsman Forum where I spend most of my forum time, it's ok to take out letters and replace them with asterisks when you use "four-letter-words".  I didn't think it would be a problem since it's widely accepted in the forums I frequent.  Apparently it's frowned upon here  : .

It's no big deal, I'll mind my p's and q's in here.  Anyways I prefer to offend people I can see.  That way, issues can be dealt with face to face.


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 9, 2005)

Bad Boy...........  
I have partook of a cool one with Camoman before. But I'm gonna pick on him every chance I get.    
Yep I've seen that golf cart climb a pretty good hill. Steeper than I'd try on it.


----------

